# Sosta's near Ancona



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

We're heading for Ancona along the coast road this May. Any recommendations for sostas (not too bothered about facilities) between Rimini and Ancona would be appreciated for an overnight stop before the ferry the following afternoon.

There does appear to be quite a few along this stretch - any personal recommendations would be great.

Pete


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Hopefully someone will come along with some information, because we are also after somewhere to stay near there too.

Pat


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

I have travelled from Ancona a number of times and the Sosta's are few and far between especially close to Ancona, Every single parking place we could find in June July August were totally overcrowded and we have never found one, we have however stayed on sites and there are a number before Ancona that usually have spaces.

We were using the port for a ferry, I don't know if that is what you intend, we tried first year and failed to find one so each year since then we have stayed up the coast between Rimini and Ancona from where the port is easily and quickly accessible.

Last time we stayed at Del Gabbiano and it is a nice site, if I remember right it cost us about €30 for the night which is not bad for the time of year we were there, From there it took us around an hour to get to the Port.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Here you can try this, I Knew I had it somewhere just found it, :- http://www.camperonline.it/



Sorry edited it to correct address


----------



## smiler (May 23, 2005)

*Sosta near Ancona*

Hi Peejay, there is a sosta at Senigallia about 20 miles north of Ancona, I have used it many times it has water and a dump, Liddls near bye, a bit noisy as its on the main road but ok for a night.
Smiler


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Soste Ancona*

 Ciao peejay, you'll find plenty of soste Rimini/Riccione/Cattolica area, as already reccomended on camperonline.it. Also take a look at San Marino, free soste there and it's on your route. Camper parking no. 13 is free of charge, and is near the funicular up to the centre.
If you don't mind overshooting Ancona by about 20Kms. can personally reccomend excellent municipal sosta at Loreto, 10 eurines per night with EHU, see MHF database.
buon viaggio,
saluti,
eddied


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Sosta near Ancona*



smiler said:


> Snipped... there is a sosta at Senigallia about 20 miles north of Ancona...
> Smiler


Thanks Smiler, is it the one in the campsite database >Here?<



eddied said:


> Snipped....Also take a look at San Marino, free soste there and it's on your route. Camper parking no. 13 is free of charge, and is near the funicular up to the centre.


Thanks Eddie, never thought of San Marino, theres a few listed on Camperonline, i'll check them out. Never been to San Marino, whats it like for a quick visit?

Pete


----------



## smiler (May 23, 2005)

*Sosta near Ancona*

Hin Peejay thats the one


----------



## bess91 (Feb 8, 2006)

*Fano*

Hi Pete,

We stayed at Fano 2006. Just what we wanted, secured with guard, right opposite the beach and paid 9 euro.

There are about 3 different camperstops there and we stayed at lungomare Sassonia 3, via Ruggeri GPS 43.50.23 N 13.0.47 E

Next day about an hour to Ancona.

Maxine


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*San Marino*

 Ciao peejay, San Marino is a brilliant place for a short visit. Lots of quaint historical interest and customs. They don't have carabinieri or polizia - they have 'guardiani della rocca'. They have a very antique democratic 'Council of Elders' that is changed every 6 months; and guards with picturesque uniforms. They have also lots of duty free drink; and lots of banks for depositing ill-gotten tax free gains if you have any  Also San Marino stamps and Euro coins.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

Pete, we have stayed at San Marino, very good for shopping, lots of parking space, and not far from Ancona - this is off the top of my head as I havent any info with me!

Helen


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Maxine, Fano looks a good option as well  

Plenty of choice for us to consider now, we're thinking somewhere coastal on the way out and San Marino on the way back or Visa Versa.

Helen (hmh), please check your PM box :wink: 

Pete


----------

